# a new Paph



## Ron-NY (Jul 4, 2007)

I lucked out today and was at the greenhouse while an HCC lowii was being divided. An immature growth fell off during dividing and it is now part of my collection. The 3 fan division, 2 mature and one immature, sold for $750. This lowii is stunning and has been blooming twice a year. Actually, 2 new plants...I ordered a roth by sangii which should be arriving at the end of the week. Took advantage of Hausermans July sale...15% off...went for the larger size


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

On the flyer it says 'presented in person'. Is the sale on internet purchaces also!? BTW Ron, that's cute. "I was at xxx house when they were dividing the micrantum albums and one fell off into my collection!" oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 5, 2007)

NYEric said:


> On the flyer it says 'presented in person'. Is the sale on internet purchaces also!? BTW Ron, that's cute. "I was at xxx house when they were dividing the micrantum albums and one fell off into my collection!" oke:



Eric it is an online sale too!


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2007)

It's good to lurk around the greenhouse, eh, Ron? Nice score!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanx, I didn't realize that and was figuring how to get a friend in Chi-town to go by there.


----------



## Candace (Jul 5, 2007)

> "I was at xxx house when they were dividing the micrantum albums and one fell off into my collection!"
> Edit/Delete Message



Then you know you must send it to me immediately. I'm about to get on my "no-fair-stomping-boots".


----------

